# CPUs a diferentes velocidades (cerrado)

## mad93

Tengo un viejo Netfinity 5000, que soporta dos cpus. El caso es que ahora tengo una de p3 a 800 ( que no sé porqué no va a más de 600) y me preguntaba si podria ponerle otro micro que tengo de p2 a 400. Los dos funcionan por separado en el mismo pc, pero he preferido preguntar antes de juntarlos, no sea que queme algo.

Si no fuera posible, de p2 400 tengo dos, así pues que seria mejor, el de 800 ( que va a 600) o los dos de 400?

Gracias.Last edited by mad93 on Sun Nov 18, 2007 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No se puede (no se podía en su época) instalar dos microprocesadores diferentes en una misma placa madre, si tu servidor es uno de estos de una sola placa madre, y debe ser por que nunca vi un netfinity con dos, vas a tener que poner o el de 800 o los dos de 400.

Respecto a que se nota mas, depende. Estoy seguro de que a simple vista se nota mas el funcionamiento de un pentium III de 800 por mas que trabaje a 600 que dos PII de 400 en paralelo, por otro lado, seguramente compilando por ejemplo, o rippeando dvds por poner otro, va a ir mas rápido con dos CPU por mas que sean mas viejos que con uno solo.

En definitiva: Sabrás vos que uso le vas a dar...

Salud!

----------

## mad93

Hacer hace un poco de todo  :Smile:  (o lo que puede XD)

Hace servidor apache (php y rails), un mirror de gentoo (distfiles y portage), servidor de correo con postfix, servidor de DNS, servidor mysql, mldonkey, tracker de torrents (php), y servidor opendc.

Hasta ahora me va bien con la reliquia esta de servidor (supongo que los SCSI ayudan), sólo encuentro la pega de que cuando hago un emerge el sistema roza el cuelgue hasta que acaba de compilar, por eso pensaba en poner los dos micros.

Aunque ahora recuerdo haber leido algo de 'suavizar' los emerge con algun parámetro.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Yo veo que para un servidor de distintos servicios no muy exijentes, te irá mejor con dos procesadores de 400hz ke uno de 800/600, pues podrás tener varios procesos simultaneos que van más que sobrados con el p2...

----------

## the incredible hurd

Es posible combinar dos micros a diferentes velocidades, peeeero

El kernel lo compilas con soporte p3 o p2 y no podrá cargarse, a menos que lo dejes como i686 o pentiumpro. Jamás he combinado un p2 y un p3, ¿qué sockets tiene esa placa?, ¿le puedes poner cualquier tipo de micro?

Para más datos, sí he combinado un pentium3 a 1 GHz y otro a 1,2GHz, y puedo asegurarte en este caso que ambos funcionarán a 1GHz o como si ambos fuesen de 1GHz (a la velocidad del más lento, en otras palabras).

Sin lugar a la menor duda, y si tu placa admite cualquier tipo de micro(s), SMP powa'!!! Yo optaría por un dual p2, por la capacidad de hacer más cosas al mismo tiempo que con un solo micro, p3 más rápido. Queda a tu criterio, haz pruebas...

El valor que buscabas es PORTAGE_NICENESS en make.conf seguramente, (de -19 a 19) valores positivos conceden menos prioridad y negativos la aumentan haciendo un sistema realmente difícil de usar si alcanzas el valor -19 (por no decir imposible) para otras tareas.

----------

## mad93

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

El socket no te sabria decir que modelo, és del tipo p2, por decir-lo de alguna manera, se conecta el micro como una ram (de lado).

Voy a probar a ver que tal con los dos p2 a ver si se nota algo, y pondré el niceness a 19, que por mi puede tardar 2 semanas en compilar, siempre está encendido.

----------

## i92guboj

 *mad93 wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> El socket no te sabria decir que modelo, és del tipo p2, por decir-lo de alguna manera, se conecta el micro como una ram (de lado).
> 
> Voy a probar a ver que tal con los dos p2 a ver si se nota algo, y pondré el niceness a 19, que por mi puede tardar 2 semanas en compilar, siempre está encendido.

 

No son el tipo de procesadores más corrientes, y yo tampoco tengo la memoria muy fresca, pero creo recordar que el Slot 2 aceptaba pentiums II y III Xeon, siempre que fueran de cartucho/slot, como tu dices. Si no recuerdo mal el Slot 1 era cosa del pII sólamente. Quizás sea este tu caso.

Por cierto, no es que sea importante para nada, y yo mismo he escrito lo mismo erróneamente alguna vez, pero el valor nice de un proceso dado en realidad puede oscilar entre -20 y 19, no entre -19 y 19.

----------

## mad93

Al final tanto pensarlo y voy a tener que poner el p3 800.

El servidor usa socket 1 que admite p2 i p3, socket 2 es para xenon.

Voy a tener que poner un sólo micro porque el segundo micro me pide otro VRM (Regulador de voltaje), y siendo tan viejo el equipo no me gastaré un duro más, pues ya hace lo que debe.

En cuanto el micro, he visto que tengo una bios algo vieja (incluso para ser de este modelo) y versiones más nuevas incorporan soporte para Coppermine (el p3), a ver si así se soluciona el problema de la velocidad. Tambien me solucionaria un problema de RAM (la nueva bios deja memorias ECC de 256 MB). Como veis, no he actualizado aún la bios, de 30 disquetes que llevo ninguno funciona ya ><

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todos los coppermine con PGA 370, a menos que tengas un adaptador de PGA a Slot 1, que no se consiguen por ningun lado, y que tengas la buena suerte de que funcione, si es solamente por eso que vas a actualizar la bios, no te molestes.

Salud!

----------

## mad93

Ya lo tengo conectado y funcionando, me lo pasó un compañero y ningún problema. Sólo que al iniciar el ordenador, la bios me dice que no reconoce la CPU y lo hace ir a 600 Mhz.

----------

